# [VZW] CWM Date Issues



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Mod Type:: Recovery

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
So I'm running Stock, rooted, with one or two mods like the wifi toggle and whatnot. I use Clockworkmod Touch Recovery, the regular version, not Kexec. I used the EZ Recovery app to install it. When I make a recovery, it sets the date as January 1970. Now I've already checked my phone's date and time settings, and whether I use it automatically from the carrier or manually set the date and time, Clockworkmod still labels it with the wrong date.

I was wondering if anyone else had seen this problem and/or knows a fix for it. It's a minor issue, I can still backup and restore perfectly fine, but it's an annoyance I'd like to get rid of.


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

try the newer version of EZ recovery its version 4 in his thread. it uses the newest CWM. what version number is your CWM?


----------



## skiddingus (Oct 2, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Mod Type:: Recovery
> 
> Difficulty:: Very Easy
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. I try to make a habit of renaming the backup because the dates are wrong. It seems to work perfectly though.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

skiddingus said:


> I have the same problem. I try to make a habit of renaming the backup because the dates are wrong. It seems to work perfectly though.


same here


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

My version # is 5.8.4.5. CWM Touch


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is for ROM and kernel releases ONLY. Moving to general sub-forum.


----------

